# Who's going deer hunting opening weekend?



## longbowdave1 (Sep 5, 2013)

....and what are you plans? I'll be heading ou to the little hunting spot. Maybe I'll get a chance to check the cameras this weekend and decide where to sit opening morning.


Good luck this season to all of you, and be safe!


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 5, 2013)

I will be out there, somewhere on Bartram forest.  Finally found some good tracks and a crabapple tree, but the crabapples are still small .  I think the deer are just window shopping the tree.  Man there are some beautiful ponds on that place.  Are they open for fishing?


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm going out, just not sure where yet. If I want to hunt close to home, and where I've killed deer, I can only hunt the morning. If I want to make a day of it, I gotta drive a little farther to a WMA, that doesn't seem to have a lot of deer on it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like some good hunts. I plan on hunting Sat and Sun. Camping out in the back of the truck. Two stands along the marsh near an apple tree, and two on top along the bean field.

The long range forecast is for perfect cool and calm weather up here!



Saturday

Partly cloudy. High of 72F. Winds less than 5 mph.



Saturday Night

Partly cloudy. Fog overnight. Low of 54F. Winds less than 5 mph.


----------



## whossbows (Sep 5, 2013)

putting up stands and going to camo my blind for mz load season tomorrow


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 5, 2013)

Lord willing, I'll be in a tree opening morning. Either a funnel or some muscidimes


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 5, 2013)

I am,  have not settled on my location yet but I got it narrowed down to two.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 5, 2013)

Im hunting Saturday morning for sure.  Might get back out in the evening depending on the heat index!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 5, 2013)

don't know where yet but I'll be goin!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 5, 2013)

I will miss the opener this year as I will be in Colorado, but if I were going to be here I would be in the North Georgia mountains hunting both bear and deer. I expect i will be hunting my club after I get back but have not scouted it. Even so, I have a good idea of where I will start at once I get there.

Would like to remind everyone to DO NOT climb without your saftey harness. Good luck to all and I hope to see a lot of hero pic's when I return.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm headed to our club for the weekend to hang out with my friends and I here we have pigs this year also


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 5, 2013)

Like a dummy I scheduled a vasectomy on Thursday before opener.  No telling if I will feel like going on Saturday morning.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 5, 2013)

Ill be in a little honey hole down the street opening morning and as much of the day as I can. Sunday ill be in church and then hit the woods after lunch unless I end up at my buddies hunting club, been helping them set stands and scout the swamps. Then I may skip church. 

Good luck and be safe everyone


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't get to hunt till Monday afternoon... Then only have 3 hunts till I'm out again. But after 9/23... I'm done with volunteer work and I'm hunting.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 6, 2013)

Plans are to hunt the opener for deer in middle Ga. And will be in a tree Monday afternoon in the mountains hoping a Bear will come close enough.
Good luck to everyone , be safe.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 6, 2013)

Good Luck to everyone! I will be heading over to Clayton County Water on Friday afternoon to get my site and do a little scouting. I will be there all day on Satruday and head back over Sunday evening after church and a mission trip meeting. 

Like Al said.... don't forget those safety harnesses! Be safe and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 6, 2013)

the early teal season is the same day so that after noon i will be there!!


----------



## Poynor (Sep 6, 2013)

Not me Uncle Sam said I have to TRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 6, 2013)

Might get lucky and can get in a short Hunt Sunday afternoon. If not it will be Monday after work. Good Luck and like Al said be sure and wear your safety belts and harnesses.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Sep 6, 2013)

The National Forrest I hunt in a bunch up here in TN has a hunt that's a week before our opener (Y'all's opening day) that I plan on hunting at least once. Depends on the sign I find this weekend.


----------



## markland (Sep 6, 2013)

Planning on heading to the Twiggs Co lease for the opener and guess I might actually sit the ditch since Jeff is out of commission and won't be there whacking and stacking like he normally does!  JK Jeff, I ain't gonna hunt your stand, you know that, but sure will try to find something to hunt, just so busy this year and have not really pinned down a spot yet.  But hopefully Jeff can make it to camp and be camp cook at least!
But heading up to KY tonight and hope to get in some practice up there this weekend!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 6, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> Lord willing, I'll be in a tree opening morning. Either a funnel or some muscidimes



Speaking of muscadines - will there be any left or will they all get ripe and get eaten in the next week? Right now about half are ripe and half are green just getting dark. 
This could greatly affect my strategy.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 6, 2013)

The ones I saw were mostly ripe, some turning. They looked like they would be good for about 2 more weeks, I hope.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 6, 2013)

Dennis said:


> I'm headed to our club for the weekend to hang out with my friends and I here we have pigs this year also



GOT PICTURES OF 9 SMALL RED PIGS AND 4 LARGE BLACK PIGS. bRING PLENTY OF ARROWS THEY NEED THINNIN DOWN asap


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 6, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Speaking of muscadines - will there be any left or will they all get ripe and get eaten in the next week? Right now about half are ripe and half are green just getting dark.
> This could greatly affect my strategy.



Checked Monday in white plains and they weren't ripe yet, should be starting to sweeten up now and as Todd said should be good for at least 2 weeks depending on your area


----------



## chadeugene (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll be up on a mountain sitting against a tree come daylight Saturday morning.  Not sure where yet though.  I've still got to pick a few spots.  I'll be out picking said spots tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Sep 7, 2013)

Just got back from my opening day... Had good action but no shot...  Next week end "it's on like donkey kong jack"


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 7, 2013)

i'll be in the woods, somewhere around here. good luck everybody.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 7, 2013)

Middle Georgia deer on opening day with Luke. 

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 7, 2013)

Will be at the lease in Wilkes County. Hopefully, one or more of us will score.


----------



## chadeugene (Sep 7, 2013)

Went to pick out a few spots on my new club today.  Misjudged the depth of a mud hole and got stuck.  It was about 2.5 hours before I could get someone to come pull me out.  Also bent my pitman arm something awful.  Hopefully I can get a chance to put a new one on before this weekend.  Otherwise it looks like I'll be sitting out the season opener.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 8, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Like a dummy I scheduled a vasectomy on Thursday before opener.  No telling if I will feel like going on Saturday morning.



I would advise against it. Like an idiot I took an Army PT test about a week after I had my vasectomy. I felt fine until the next day. I ended up with epididymtis which is all the tubes they tied got infected and inflamed. I could barely walk for a week, and a certain bodily fluid that we won't mention was red and bloody instead of white, if you get my drift.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not going myself


----------



## Clipper (Sep 8, 2013)

Spent 3 days in the woods this week looking for hogs and a white oak with acorns.  Must have walked 5 miles each day and sweated out half my body fluids.  Got two stands hung, honeysuckle fertilized, and finally found a white oak with acorns.  Didn't see the first fresh hog sign.  I plan to be in the woods somewhere next Saturday.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clipper said:


> Spent 3 days in the woods this week looking for hogs and a white oak with acorns.  Must have walked 5 miles each day and sweated out half my body fluids.  Got two stands hung, honeysuckle fertilized, and finally found a white oak with acorns.  Didn't see the first fresh hog sign.  I plan to be in the woods somewhere next Saturday.



I found only a couple of white oaks with acorns, and they weren't really loaded with them either. Persimmons are great though!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 8, 2013)

White oak by my house and a couple others I've seen are dropping green already without the cap and the meat in the shell is small and black. Not sure if its just a problem with a few trees or if weather has affected them. I know pecans can have problems from too much rain, not sure about oaks. Hope this is an isolated issue


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2013)

I snuck out this morning to the hunting spot. Checked four stands, all safe and good to go. I also found another previosly overlooked apple tree, with a TON of green apples on it, all about the size of a plum. It's just starting to drop a few apples, and deer tracks in the dirt around it. May be a good spot for an ambush from the ground soon.


 Had about 30 deer pics on the two cameras this week. Some does , small bucks, and a couple nice ones during shooting hours! This maybe the same buck at both stands....... where to sit saturday morning??????


----------



## Mako 17 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clipper said:


> Spent 3 days in the woods this week looking for hogs and a white oak with acorns.  Must have walked 5 miles each day and sweated out half my body fluids.  Got two stands hung, honeysuckle fertilized, and finally found a white oak with acorns.  Didn't see the first fresh hog sign.  I plan to be in the woods somewhere next Saturday.



Where any of the white Oaks dropping Acorns already? Are you in North or South Ga?  I haven't had a chance to look in on the few white oaks on our Terrell county lease yet. When they dropped last year they were getting hit pretty hard.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 8, 2013)

Mako 17 said:


> Where any of the white Oaks dropping Acorns already? Are you in North or South Ga?  I haven't had a chance to look in on the few white oaks on our Terrell county lease yet. When they dropped last year they were getting hit pretty hard.



I am looking in Bartow County in NW GA and we had a freeze in May that got most of our acorn blooms.  You all may have plenty of acorns in south GA.  I would look for White Oaks and Sawtooth Oaks down there.  I bet Dendy or some of the other guys around Albany can give you an acorn report.


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah you can fish the ponds on bartram, but watch out, theres about seven gators in one of them, and the biggest one is about 10-12 feet long


----------



## robert carter (Sep 9, 2013)

I gotta work the first two days but after that Lord Willing I will be in my "Texas" stand here in south Ga. then sitting on a small grove of water oaks that are covered in muscadines. If the River continues to fall I will be on a persimmon at horse Creek later in the week.RC


----------



## Willjo (Sep 9, 2013)

Dave I plan to be out there opeaning day, but I only have to walk out the back door of my house and walk down a path about 300 yards to the stand.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Willjo said:


> Dave I plan to be out there opeaning day, but I only have to walk out the back door of my house and walk down a path about 300 yards to the stand.



 Good luck Mr. Johhny! I know your bow and cane arrows will do a fine job on the critters.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 10, 2013)

Dave it looks like you may need to give that buck a few more years. He looks young, but that's already a nice lookin rack and he will taste better now. Oh decisions decisions


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 10, 2013)

I may go saturday afternoon if it aint too hot.


----------



## ChickInATree (Sep 10, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Like a dummy I scheduled a vasectomy on Thursday before opener.  No telling if I will feel like going on Saturday morning.



YEESH. Not a good day to sit in a tree stand all evening! Hope you feel better soon and get back on them!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Dave it looks like you may need to give that buck a few more years. He looks young, but that's already a nice lookin rack and he will taste better now. Oh decisions decisions



 Tony I figure that buck is 2.5 yrs old or so, about 180lbs dressed.  I have seen Ol' "Short and wide" three times during shooting hours on the camera. Problem is my freezer is "MT"! I have only 1 buck archery tag, 4 doe tags, and 1 gun buck tag(muzzleloader pistol). It's going to be a "football archery" season, Any deer in the "Red Zone", twenty yards or less, is going to have a good possibilty of suffering a shark attack. Tree Shark attack that is! 

 I'd gladly shoot a big racked buck if one comes my way, but they are all fair game with the trad bows. Some people see small deer, I see steaks and chops.


Like they say on that ammo commercial," Easiest way to turn a buck into four quarters........


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh I hear ya. My freezer is the same and I've yet to find a good recipe for antler. I forget you guys don't get as many tags as us.  

This is my first year hunting with trad gear. I may not pass on a button buck lol. Luckily in have a huge doe population and have only seen one buck (only a 10 acre property with neighborhoods on each side) a yearling doe will be a trophy to me this year


----------



## gurn (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck folks, our don't open till oct.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Oh I hear ya. My freezer is the same and I've yet to find a good recipe for antler. I forget you guys don't get as many tags as us.
> 
> This is my first year hunting with trad gear. I may not pass on a button buck lol. Luckily in have a huge doe population and have only seen one buck (only a 10 acre property with neighborhoods on each side) a yearling doe will be a trophy to me this year



 I'm looking forward to hearing the story of your first Trad deer.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 10, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Like a dummy I scheduled a vasectomy on Thursday before opener.  No telling if I will feel like going on Saturday morning.



You'll be fine. It's not a debilitating procedure. I had mine at noon, and was back at work 2 hours later. Never slowed me down and I roof houses for a living. It certainly shouldn't stop you from sitting in a stand.......


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 10, 2013)

Dave you may hear me hollerin all the way up there. I'm gonna make Fred Eichler sound quiet


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Dave you may hear me hollerin all the way up there. I'm gonna make Fred Eichler sound quiet



 I'm pullin for ya brother. The first trad deer is very special. I remember sitting down in the stand after seeing my first deer expire right below my stand, not saying a word, and stayed there, taking it in for about 30 minutes before climbing down to tag him, awsome feeling.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm just loading up the truck for the weekend hunt, heading out at 3:00 AM.

 Good luck everyone, and I'm looking forward to checking in Sunday night and reading about all the adventures!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 13, 2013)

Just printed off my deer harvest record. May go Sunday. Dave


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 13, 2013)

Bow is in the truck. New license in the wallet. Filled up with gas (only hunt 15 mins away) Put the bladder in the camelback in the am and its off we go!  God Bless and everyone be safe!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 13, 2013)

No hunting this year for me. I truly hope everyone has their best year ever. Go get'em guys and gals.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't hunt my normal spot in the am so I will be heading to the Redlands for some spot and stalk and may hit my buddies huntin club in the pm. Fish and game forecast calls for 1000 to be peak movement during daylight. Good luck guys


----------

